# FINALLY! Got my front speakers ordered



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Aperion Audio 532 LR speakers and i29 stands.

I called them up on a whim and asked if they had any b-stock. They didn't, but they did have a-stock which is open box items. Got 15% off. 




Oh, link to speakers:
http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/Intimus-532-LR-Bookshelf-Speaker,5.aspx


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Score !!

Nice


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hic said:


> Score !!
> 
> Nice


Thanks.

Now I just gotta find a subwoofer!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PE has those dayton powered ones coming out and I'm wonderin??????

How about DIY?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nevermind. Got that, too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=230198630996

$240 shipped.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

damn!

You would be proud of me! I bought a TV yesterday! But not to replace the curtis :blush: 

But it's the most I have spent on a TV in 15 years! (not free)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> PE has those dayton powered ones coming out and I'm wonderin??????
> 
> How about DIY?


I was considering both.

Dayton: When I got to reading some a/v forums (and disregarding the reviews on PE) I learned that that particular sub is good for the money, but not great. I wound up going with the bic above, since it has stellar reviews on every site I've been to so far.

As for DIY: Just not enough time to build. I'm having back surgery on the 20th and I won't be able to do $hit for 2 weeks afterward. On top of that, I was running on a pretty low budget. It seems to get really good subwoofer setup on DIY you need to invest about $300 or so. Though, PE did have a very nice 15" DIY kit... but like I said above, can't do it.


I'm pretty sure I'll go DIY next time around.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Nevermind. Got that, too!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=230198630996
> 
> $240 shipped.


Wow !!
I thought that $279.00 av123 sub was a great deal on black friday !!


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Nevermind. Got that, too!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=230198630996
> 
> $240 shipped.


How'd you get that sub for $240 shipped? It's $245 + $39 shipping. 

BTW, please do a review when you get that sub. It sounds like an awesome deal.

Do you know if their speakers are any good?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> How'd you get that sub for $240 shipped? It's $245 + $39 shipping.


There's a Best Offer option, I'm guessing Erin offered him $240 shipped and the guy went for it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I offered him $199.00


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> There's a Best Offer option, I'm guessing Erin offered him $240 shipped and the guy went for it.


Yep.

I tried $180 (hey, you never know). They declined and said the lowest they would do was $239.99 shipped. I re-submit an offer for $200 and they accepted it about 12 hours later.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sephiroth619 said:


> How'd you get that sub for $240 shipped? It's $245 + $39 shipping.
> 
> BTW, please do a review when you get that sub. It sounds like an awesome deal.
> 
> Do you know if their speakers are any good?


Answered above.

I'll give a review for sure. 

As for them being good, I don't know. I made a couple posts in a few different a/v forums and nearly every reply said that the h-100 is the best you can get for the price.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hic,
Hear anything back?


I just got notice my sub was shipped out this morning.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

This is my baby... i love it so.  If I told you what I steal of a price I got it for, it may bring tears to your eyes. 

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rsw-10.aspx


----------

